# Read before you dye pink!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/15559998/detail.html

Looks like maybe Belle won't become pink!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Douglas told 7News on Monday night that she planned on putting the attention she has received from getting the ticket to good use by raising money for breast cancer research.


 She's a persistent bugger! LOL!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wow....it kinda left me speachless.....doesn't happen much....just not sure what to think!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That woman cracked me up! How in the world does dyeing, excuse me, staining, your dog pink bring awareness to breast cancer? Unless she thinks that people will stop her and ask her WHY her poodle is pink, I'm sure that no one I know would think that a pink poodle automatically means "Breast Cancer Awareness." I would just think "there goes another woman who dyed her dog pink." :laugh:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

DARN! There goes my idea for Mirabel's Easter outfit and my March photo challange photo!


----------

